# Difference between directX 10 and 11



## GSquadron (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually i have heard there are not enough games in direct x 11 but i want to know more about the direct x 11 advantages and what are the games that support it


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 5, 2009)

There are not enough games in DX11 because its still in it's early stages of release. Once newer games start rolling out and demand for more visually impressive scenery starts being put into effect, DX11 will be utilized in much more games. As of now only a few games have support for DX11,(Dirt 2, Battleforge..etc), but several games have been announced to support DX11 and you should see a good amount of titles with DX11 support be released in 2010.

The main difference is the use of Tessellation in DX11. It helps round out and make surfaces look much more realistic and detailed in game. DX11 also helps in other ares like multi-threaded games and shading.

Its a pretty big leap from DX10, as DX10 really didn't offer much of an eye-candy boost or any specific features that pulled it ahead of DX9.


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah dx10 was useless, and in my experience, buggy. most of the games i had that were dx10 i just played in dx9 and was just as happy

some quick googling turned up:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Directx#DirectX_11
http://blogs.amd.com/play/2009/06/02/why-we-should-get-excited-about-directx-11/
http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2008/09/17/directx-11-a-look-at-what-s-coming/1

basically directx11 will make the processing of graphics quicker and more efficient, as well as prettier and more life like. dx11 is what dx10 was originally supposed to be

and i think that there are plenty of games coming out in dx11, it just isnt the industry standard that dx9 is yet
see http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103614&highlight=directx+11 for a list of game in dx11


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 5, 2009)

isn't direct X11 suppose to be more optimized than DX10? if so it run just like Dx9 and get  good Frame rate.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 5, 2009)

It needs more power than Direct X 9 because of the tools being used, so the frame rates in directX9 will be more if u use a directx11 card


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 5, 2009)

directx 10 should have never been released as direct x 10, rather just another revision from 9.

There were more changes between directx9 and its revisions, than direct x 10.  If I were to guess, direct x 10 was released in support of windows vista.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 5, 2009)

so it needs to be named direct x 9d


----------



## Polarman (Dec 5, 2009)

*DirectX 10:*

- Fixed pipelines are being done away with in favor of fully programmable pipelines (often referred to as unified pipeline architecture), which can be programmed to emulate the same. 
- New state object to enable (mostly) the CPU to change states efficiently.
- Shader model 4.0, enhances the programmability of the graphics pipeline. It adds instructions for integer and bitwise calculations.
- Geometry shaders, which work on adjacent triangles which form a mesh. 
- Texture arrays enable swapping of textures in GPU without CPU intervention. 
- Predicated Rendering allows drawing calls to be ignored based on some other conditions. This enables rapid occlusion culling, which prevents objects from being rendered if it is not visible or too far to be visible. 
- Instancing 2.0 support, allowing multiple instances of similar meshes, such as armies, or grass or trees, to be rendered in a single draw call, reducing the processing time needed for multiple similar objects to that of a single one.

*DirectX 10.1:*

- Mandatory 32-bit floating point filtering. 
- Mandatory support for 4x anti-aliasing 
- Shader model 4.1

*DirectX 11:*

- Tessellation to increase at runtime the number of visible polygons from a low detail polygonal model.
- Multithreaded rendering to render to the same Direct3D device object from different threads for multi core CPUs. 
- Compute shaders which exposes the shader pipeline for non-graphical tasks such as stream processing and physics acceleration, similar in spirit to what OpenCL, NVIDIA CUDA, ATI Stream achieves, and HLSL Shader Model 5 among others.
- Two new texture compression algorithms for more efficient packing of high quality and HDR/alpha textures and an increased texture cache.

All this info was on Wiki.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Benetanegia (Dec 5, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/Stalker-COP-DirectX-11-01a-1.jpg



That's an example of very badly used tesselation IMO. Except for the mask everything else looks worse, tesselation is smoothing out all the intended details on the model, making it look dull.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Dec 6, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> yeah dx10 was useless, and in my experience, buggy. most of the games i had that were dx10 i just played in dx9 and was just as happy



So, DX10 was useless and buggy because early DX9 games that were shoddily ported over to DX10 in it's early days like Crysis didn't run as well as in DX9? You might want to check out games like Far Cry 2, Assassins Creed, Hawx, etc before making such a statement. Those games actually look better in DX10 while seeing better performance with AA than in DX9.

Hopefully 7 takes off so we will see more DX11 adoption. Vista's reputation is what killed DX10.


----------



## Muhad (Dec 6, 2009)

1


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 6, 2009)

i have to say Resident evil 5 on the PC in DX10 was quite optimized,when i look at Frame rate score its pretty good and same with HAWX


----------



## KainXS (Dec 6, 2009)

DX11 is more about increased efficiency, by making the games run better they can make them look better with nowhere near as much of a performance hit, but id does add some features like DX compute also


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 6, 2009)

The *major change *with DX11 that will have a significant impact in *future games engines *is: _Multithreaded rendering to render to the same Direct3D device object from different threads for multi core CPUs_. Finally we will see big improvements in Quad Core and higher CPU's over Single and Dual Core CPUs. To date, multicore tech has only helped with offloading sound or AI to a different core... or with texture unzipping. Now, finally, we can get the "engine" to be truly multithreaded.

Tesselation is old hat and was called TruForm and was available since ATI Radeon 8500, ie. before 9700, X800, X1950, HD2xxx, HD3xxx, HD4xxx and now HD 5xxx... ie. it is already 8 generations old.


----------

